
How the GOP Gave Up on Porn - vengefulduck
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/11/11/republican-party-anti-pornography-politics-222096?cid=apn
======
kopo
The consumption data doesn't seem to be clear. Maybe I am mistaken but I would
think ISP's should easily be able to provide a trend line of what the
consumption rates look like.

